#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Top 10 Smart Tips to Boost Your LinkedIn Presence in 2021.

## Bhavya

LinkedIn is one of the best professional social networking platforms for your personal branding, and establish your professional network. So, here are the top ten tips to boost your LinkedIn presence in 2021. 

1. Post regularly but not too much
2. Avoid using lots of automation tools
3. Share more video and visual content
4. Don’t just share your own content, sometimes share others
5. Don’t be salesy on LinkedIn
6. Make use of the LinkedIn Live feature
7. Tag influencers and employees on your LinkedIn posts
8. Create LinkedIn-specific content
9. Use hashtags on your LinkedIn posts
10. Optimize your content based on Analytics

----------

